# Chocolate Raspberry Port



## photoactivist (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm about to start a Chocolate Raspberry Port from fresh ingredients. No kits for Vintage Raelity, baby!

It's going to feature fresh ruby raspberries, Ghirardelli dark chocolate, heavily toasted oak, and almonds.

Keep an eye out for the recipe.


----------



## photoactivist (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, the initial wine that was fortified was amazing. Fragrant and alluring. Unfortunately, I think I used the wrong chocolate. I used a Ghirardelli 100% cocoa baking bar; but in retrospect, I think I should have used Dutch processed cocoa. It has a lower ph, and is less bitter.
I'm going to rack this week for the third month, and try some, so maybe some time will have helped. But we'll see.


----------



## photoactivist (Aug 31, 2014)

Finally bottled after one year of bulk aging, and tried a bit left over. I was pleasantly surprised, it was right along where the taste should be! No longer the disappointment it had been months ago. I've made ten bottles, kept two or three for myself and distributed the rest with implicit instructions to wait till 2019 to open. A couple of sailors I sent to were quite excited about it, along with a very old friend of mine (who happens to be the only friend that drinks port).
So, hey... This may just work.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Burton Kent (Apr 15, 2018)

photoactivist said:


> Finally bottled after one year of bulk aging, and tried a bit left over. I was pleasantly surprised, it was right along where the taste should be! No longer the disappointment it had been months ago. I've made ten bottles, kept two or three for myself and distributed the rest with implicit instructions to wait till 2019 to open. A couple of sailors I sent to were quite excited about it, along with a very old friend of mine (who happens to be the only friend that drinks port).
> So, hey... This may just work.


You promised to share the recipe?!?


----------



## Country (Apr 15, 2018)

+1


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently bottled a chocolate strawberry that I, too, had aged on a 100% ghiradelli bar.. I thought I messed it up too. Now, it’s fairly amazing. Next time I want to add chocolate, I’ll do it the same way!


----------



## Burton Kent (Apr 16, 2018)

PandemoniumWines said:


> I recently bottled a chocolate strawberry that I, too, had aged on a 100% ghiradelli bar.. I thought I messed it up too. Now, it’s fairly amazing. Next time I want to add chocolate, I’ll do it the same way!


Y'all are teases. Recipe please?!?


----------



## salcoco (Apr 16, 2018)

visit winemaking.jackkeller.net he has the recipe plus on his blog he has a recommendation on use of chocolate powder.


----------



## Al Hatfield (Sep 7, 2021)

To anyone that tried the chocolate recipes, did you back sweeten? Jacks recipe doesn’t mention it but my chocolate strawberry is 5 months in and so far I’m not impressed. It seems tart from the strawberries but no strawberry flavor or sweetness.


----------



## Myrum (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi,
I have only made the kits and I did follow the directions. A sweet pack was added at the end stage. The kits have been wonderful and a favorite of those who like sweet stuff. I am not sure that this will help you out, but good luck.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 7, 2021)

do a bench trial and see if it helps. I usually use sugar syrup 2 cups sugar to one cup water mix in a blender. take measured sample of wine usually 100ml and use 1/4 tsp of sugar in first sample,, two in second etc. pick out the best and calculate for main batch


----------



## photoguy (Sep 7, 2021)

I too have made the strawberry chocolate in the last two years and always back sweeten to taste. I feel most fruit wines do benefit from a bit of sugar.


----------



## Mango Madness (Mar 10, 2022)

Sounds yum


----------



## rockymars (Dec 5, 2022)

Hey all,
Sorry for resurrecting this zombie thread…

I checked the archive of Jack Keller’s website and it appears to be incomplete. I was able to find a recipe for “plain” port wine, but not the one for chocolate raspberry port.

Can anyone help out with the recipe please?

TIA


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 5, 2022)

I hope you can read this. This makes one gallon and the instructions are rather detailed.


----------



## rockymars (Dec 5, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I hope you can read this. This makes one gallon and the instructions are rather detailed.


Thanks so much VinesnBines!!!


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 6, 2022)

This is a good recipe. Use black raspberries. 

The Dutched cocoa powder produces a good result but it can be a bit messy. I wouldn't suggest substitution until you have tried the first batch. Next time you can try cacao nibs soaked in spirits for an extract. Also you may have a problem finding the grape concentrate. Try a cup of Zante currants or reconstituted grape juice without any preservative (potassium sorbate) included.


----------



## rockymars (Dec 6, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> This is a good recipe. Use black raspberries.
> 
> The Dutched cocoa powder produces a good result but it can be a bit messy. I wouldn't suggest substitution until you have tried the first batch. Next time you can try cacao nibs soaked in spirits for an extract. Also you may have a problem finding the grape concentrate. Try a cup of Zante currants or reconstituted grape juice without any preservative (potassium sorbate) included.


I have never seen black raspberries around here, will red ones do?

From what I understand, “normal” cacao powder isn’t good. Too astringent from memory. I’ll get some Dutched cacao from the whole foods store.

I’ve made a few batches of cider with our local supermarket grape juice, they only contain vitamin C and work well. Shall use that instead of concentrate.


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 6, 2022)

I haven't tried it with red raspberries. In my area (Virginia) the reds I grow are more acidic than the black. Give it a try.

Cacao powder is too astringent.


----------



## Raptor99 (Dec 6, 2022)

I made chocolate cherry wine with regular cocoa powder, not Dutched. Chololate requires at least a year to age, which will greatly reduce the bitterness. After almost 2 years, my chocolate cherry wine is very nice.


----------



## rockymars (Dec 7, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> I made chocolate cherry wine with regular cocoa powder, not Dutched. Chololate requires at least a year to age, which will greatly reduce the bitterness. After almost 2 years, my chocolate cherry wine is very nice.


Thanks Raptor99, good to know.


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 4, 2023)

I used Jack Keller's recipe, used frozen raspberries & dutched cocoa. Been about 8 months and finally settled enough to fortify. It's not bad, but seems to lack a little body.


----------

